
Live Tracker for Amazon Prime Day Sales - dsugarman
http://zentail.com/primeday
======
dsugarman
Hey everyone, Zentail (YC S12) is an all-in-one SaaS platform for ecommerce
sellers, it's our mission to make ecommerce simple. Our customers are online
merchants who sell on a variety of sales channels including Amazon (their
third party merchants, think "Shipped and sold by ..").

Amazon has created a great buying holiday in the middle of the summer and we
wanted to provide insight into what we are seeing to anyone who might be
curious about how much business actually happens on prime day. Happy to answer
any questions about our model or company!

------
joekrill
What exactly is this supposed to be tracking? Feels like just an opportunity
to get the affiliate click-through.

~~~
dsugarman
Removing the affiliate link. The main goal of this is to provide insight into
the buying holiday for people that are interested. We added the affiliate link
so we can track how effective we are at pushing people over there, but we just
want to draw attention to Prime Day as it's great for our customers (third
party amazon sellers)

------
jbob2000
> Check out this up-to-the-minute prediction of Prime Day GMV Sales to find
> out. This prediction is based on a sophisticated data model taking in last
> year's estimated $2.3 billion total sales, and our unique view of Amazon
> sales trend data

So not a live tracker at all?

~~~
dsugarman
Great question! It is based on live data as well as historic data. We only
have access to a % of total Amazon sales through our SaaS platform for 3rd
party sellers. We have confidence in our model to hit within 10% of the total
Prime Day Sales.

------
netinstructions
How do we know this is not anything more than a gimmick to get a 'zentail-20'
affiliate tag on the way to shopping on one of Amazon's busiest day so they
can get their referral commissions?

